# Topic Gone: Rolex Bubbles



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

I started a topic on this board with a photo of a fake Rolex in fizzy water. There were a couple of replies which i responded to but now the topic has gone?

Did I break a forum rule in some way?

Barney


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Yep, picture of a fako, not allowed. Use a real one the next time

:lol: :lol:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

+1 :yes:

Yes were not even allowed to say the word F###........... only real watch pictures allowed........... and i don't think people would actually dump their Rolex in a glass of water and take a pic of it as it would be unkind and not loving to a real Rolex...............someones gonna prove me wrong now....... :stop:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh dear. I'm such a naughty boy! I will go and say 20 Hail Mary's in pennance :tongue2:

Well I suppose I could dunk my Daytona in some fizzy water. It would prove it was water tight


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh and just to prove I'm not BITTER..........










:sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:

Barney


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dont want it to get to POINTED though :tongue2: ......










Barney


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> Dont want it to get to POINTED though :tongue2: ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, but wish that large bubble near the top was right on the point of the pencil.

Edit - just looked again, and I've changed my mind, bubble on the point would be 'too perfect'.


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Too perfect?


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bubble racing is also good fun......


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> Too perfect?


No not perfect, the two bubbles doing a piggy back left hand side toward bottom spoil it!

:lol:

Nice shots though.


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

But watch out for the bubble that are ALIVE as they might sneak into your body through your eyes :yahoo:










to try and bring it back to the forum subject.......

those last two "Bubble Racing" and "Bubble Critters" were taken using glycerine as they provide a better quality, more stable and shiny bubble.

The eyes on the critters were created using two external flashes on low power to left and right.

The racing bubble is simply refelcted light as the glycerine was placed on top of CD-R with centre, left and right flash.

Barney


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> I started a topic on this board with a photo of a fake Rolex in fizzy water. There were a couple of replies which i responded to but now the topic has gone?
> 
> Did I break a forum rule in some way?
> 
> Barney


Sorry to hear about that Barney. I thought the picture was great. Fake or no fake Rolex, it was all about photography. And considering the amount of fake boobs pictorials allowed, I would find it a might hypocritical on the part of whomever censored your photo.

Keep-up the good work.!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Barney12 said:
> 
> 
> > I started a topic on this board with a photo of a fake Rolex in fizzy water. There were a couple of replies which i responded to but now the topic has gone?
> ...


I suspect there may be some possible legal issues with having fakos posted which are best avoided if possible. And just as an asides Big M's boobies are real :lol: :lol:

Barney, superb pics what sort of camera are you using ???


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> And just as an asides Big M's boobies are real :lol: :lol:


Yes indeed...! And thanks for sharing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

BondandBigM said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Barney12 said:
> ...


Can I just check are these Moobies? or Boobies? 

As for the camera. These would have been my Nikon D300 with the rather excellent Sigma 105mm Macro. Since these pictures though I have moved over completely to FX (full frame) so now use the D700 in anger, the Sigma 105mm is still my Macro lens of choice though.

Barney


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Finally found a flat vase at the bootsale this morning to try out the technique thats for the info Barney

cheers

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry should of said thanks for the info lol


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good work. If you have a photo editing program just adjust the white balance a little so it's more "white" then you'll have perfection!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> Good work. If you have a photo editing program just adjust the white balance a little so it's more "white" then you'll have perfection!


Thanks Barney did as you suggested , just used the auto white balance option cheers Andy


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------

